# Whats on your lanyard



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

Not sure if this had been talked about before, as i am pretty new to the site. what calls do you have hanging from your lanyard. i carry 5-7 depending on where im going. i have a smh and a showtime for geese, and a microhen coco, an original acryilc, timbre acrylic, daisy cutter acrylic, and a echo diamondwood-poly double reed. what does everyone else have


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

meat grinder, yo sista, yo mamma


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

Lynch mob slipknot hybrid
TG coco supermag
DRC inmate
BGB wide open
TG sweet meat


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tim Grounds Super Mag, Zink Power Hen, Zink Little Man


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Saunders Guide Series original
C&S Preacher with Saunders guts
Heartland X-Out
Heartland Pip-squeek

Primo's Blue Pearl Fusion Wench.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I got two lanyards.....

#1: (canada and duck)

Death Row Life sentence
Zink Lil man
Zink paralyzer SR 1
Zink power hen

#2 (snows and duck)

Faulks classic Double Reed - duck
Faulks snow goose call
DJ Illinois SBR-11 snow goose call


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

Bill Saunders Traffic w/ broke in guts-Goose
Mac Island Short Fuse w/ broke in guts-Goose
Basin Waterfowl DoubleTake double reed-Duck
Mac Island M10-40 single reed-duck
My last spot on my lanyard gets mixed between a whistle for teal,mallard drake, widgeon, pintail calls or a Sean Mann WhiteOut snow goose call when hunting snows


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

RNT Goozilla
sure shot
duck commander
HS whistle


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

duck: Zink PH-2
Foiles Dead Meat

Goose: Drc Inmate with bigs'
Drc Short Drop with bigs'


----------



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

knight and hale double cluck, not the best, but it works well, my dad and i shot 4 geese in a duck spread on the opener with it,

primos yo sista, old reliable, bought for me when i just started hunting.

zink power hen, biggest piece of @#%$ ever, spent $80 bucks on it at the delta banquet, the reed sticks like no other, works good for hails and quacks right away, good luck with a feeding call anytime, and after the first or second series, good luck getting a first call that sosunds anything close to something that sounds like a duck

and a whistle for the dog


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

2 Big Guy's Best duck calls.
2 Super Mag Goose calls. Poly Carb and Maple.
Oh and 13 bands. 8)


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

wench
x-out
super mag
drake whistle


----------



## bageltime123 (Aug 18, 2009)

ZINK Paralyzer SR-1
Tim Grounds 007 Hunter Gs
Echo Meat Hanger
HS Whistle


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Foiles Strait Suzy double reed
TG Poly Super Mag
Foiles SMH


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Foils SMH
Zink Money Maker
Zink PH2 Double Mag
Echo Cocobola double reed
Mallard Mauler cocobola double reed
Dog Whistle

Depending on the time of year teal whistle, mallard drake Gunt whistle


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

I had some calls once but the guys i hunt with took them away.


----------



## waterfowl kid (Nov 7, 2007)

Feather Duster Crop Duster
Primos Honky Tonk
Feather Duster Prairie Fire
Primos Yo Sista'


----------



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

TG Pro Super Mag
Zink Money Maker Cocobola
Echo Meat Hanger
Echo Diamondwood
5 in 1 Whistle


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

RNT MicroGoose
GK Little Giant
Lynch Mob Stranglehold
Lares A-5


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Triple Crown
Gander Valley Powerhouse
R-n-T Daisy Cutter
Foiles Timber Rattler
Dog whistle


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

PJ said:


> 2 Big Guy's Best duck calls.
> 2 Super Mag Goose calls. Poly Carb and Maple.
> Oh and 13 bands. 8)


thats classy!! :eyeroll:

but i know what ya mean!! :beer:


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Foiles SMH
Heartland Pipsqueek
Calif Neckbreaker
Drake whistle
Wood Gander Lander

Back up Lanyard:
BGB Fat Boy
Heartland Pip Squeek
Illusion short duck call


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Zink Money Maker
Foils Dead Meat Mallard
Echo Timber Diamondwood w/poly insert
Buck Gardner Whistle

and a dog whistle and two robo duck remotes.


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Calef double talk 
Goozilla 
Tall timber double reed
Tall timber single reed
H.S. whistle


----------



## honker_hunter23 (Sep 22, 2008)

Foiles timber rattler
buck g. acrylic canada hammer
buck g. goose flute
yo sista


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I was gonna put a few calls on it, but I ran out of room after I got all my bands on it.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

RNT original, BGB Sweet talker, RNT G2, RNT Goose Hunter series and some goose call that i have no idea what it is or where it came from. oh yea i also have a dove band but i dont think it really counts.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

duckslyr said:


> oh yea i also have a dove band but i dont think it really counts.


Heck yes it counts! I've still never seen a dove band. Though I've only taken dove hunting seriously for about 3 days since I showed an interest in hunting them cause goose opens shortly after dove. Anxious to see my first.


----------



## duckhuntinslife (Oct 4, 2009)

RNT Daisey Cutter
RNT Short Barrel
HS Bad Medican
Zink Paralyzer
Primos High Roller Whistle
Dog Whistle
Some Bling


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> duckslyr said:
> 
> 
> > oh yea i also have a dove band but i dont think it really counts.
> ...


you gotta look real hard. I didnt notice mine until i was closing the trash can lid after throwing the carcasses in. i couldnt belive it. i called it in the day i shot it (1 sept 08) but still havent heard anything back. maybe i should call them.


----------



## tshelmer (Oct 16, 2006)

Daisy Cutter
Kumduck
and bands on the one i use the most

3 others that are in the bag.


----------

